# Eleven Rack Thread



## Levi79 (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought since there is an Axe-FX thread and a Pod HD thread we needed an Eleven Rack thread.

Eleven Rack info: Avid | Pro Tools + Eleven Rack






Use this thread to discuss Eleven Rack stuff, share pics, share info, share patches, ask questions, share clips, whatever! 

I'll start off!
Here's three clips of my Eleven Rack in action. Just a couple of songs of mine, recorded through the Eleven Rack with no post processing or anything, just straight up Eleven Rack Rectifier tone.
Originals by Levi79 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## themike (Dec 26, 2011)

I have nothing to contribute as far as an Eleven Rack but I will say I really enjoyed your playing in clips!


----------



## mpb (Dec 26, 2011)

Well I will say that its easy to get a good tone, it has a nice tube amp-like feel and it makes me want to play more often which is a good thing. A lot of nice presets available courtesy of benoni at the avid guitar forum. I'm thinking of using it for some tracks on my band's album, or at the least using it to record simulated and raw tracks for later re-amping. I think I read that Fred the Shred used it on his new album but he may chime in himself.. It would be nice if it had a few more high gain amps and cabs but the included amps are good. No user defined impulses, but I recently tried turning off speaker sim and putting recabinet on a track which offers a lot of possibilities. I don't use it live so can't comment on that aspect. And the feature where it embeds its settings into pro-tools tracks is nice.


----------



## Levi79 (Dec 26, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> I have nothing to contribute as far as an Eleven Rack but I will say I really enjoyed your playing in clips!


Thanks man. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 1, 2012)

Come on. There has to be more than 2 Eleven Rack users on here!


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Jan 2, 2012)

I am seriously considering buying the rack. I've used the plug-in for awhile now and giving my satisfaction with it vs. the price of an axe-fx I believe the Eleven Rack will be te way to go.


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 3, 2012)

Go for it man. I used to have a Pod HD500 and this is MILES ahead of it in terms of tone. After I had the Eleven for a couple weeks I plugged in the Pod just too see and almost found the tone un-usable. The Pod definitely has alot more features, but Eleven Rack is very superior tonewise which is what matters most IMO.


----------



## themike (Jan 3, 2012)

It would be cool if you could get in touch with someone who ordered their 11R from Sweetwater.com because their 11R's come preloaded with some decent patches that were made by well known musicians.

Digidesign Eleven Rack | Sweetwater.com


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 4, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> I thought since there is an Axe-FX thread and a Pod HD thread we needed an Eleven Rack thread.
> 
> Eleven Rack info: Avid | Pro Tools + Eleven Rack
> Use this thread to discuss Eleven Rack stuff, share pics, share info, share patches, ask questions, share clips, whatever!
> ...



How exactly was the Eleven Rack plugged into your computer?


----------



## Sonicboom (Jan 5, 2012)

Another happy 11R user here

I was saving up for a used AxeFx standard but I got an insane deal on 11R. I thought if I don't like it I can always flip it . . . well, after some frustration with getting the expansion pack loaded I got everything up and running.

The 11R does feel like a real amp due to the way the input is totally analog and responds like a real amp does. More amps and effects would be nice but hey, I can do everything I need to with what is on here after the Expansion pack upgrade. 

It connect to your PC via USB if you are using ProTools. Then you can access the edit function and so on. If you are using Reaper just use your Line out L/R. 

It is easy to edit and sounds good. Check out some Youtube vids. 

To me at least it sounds more organic and better than Line6. 
Not dissing Line6 or Axe-Fx . . . just saying


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 6, 2012)

dave reeves (dingle) recorded his whole cd with the elevan rack and the tones on his cd are awesome.


----------



## flint757 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm an 11R owner. I love it thus far. The effects and amp sim's are amazing although I found the compressor and OD to be lacking. I don't have the expansion though so that may have been fixed.

I agree there needs to be this thread. Even online not a whole lot of content. When I get a chance I'll record something and post it. What I can say is it sounds amazing through my Mark IV and a lot quieter too than just playing through the Mark ( Mark gets a little bit of static when the volume goes up not a huge deal). Through PA it sounds good, but it sounded better through my amp IMO. That seems to be normal with all processors though so not surprised.


----------



## atimoc (Jan 6, 2012)

I really like the 11R, for me it has just the right amount of options - enough to be versatile but not too much so that it becomes a burden. I sold my X3 Live because I didn't really like that while there were a huge amount of features, they also required a lot of tweaking to sound good to my liking. 11R is much more plug and play (and the user interface is smoother, which helps too).

The Bogner models of the expansion pack are currently my favorites. Green and Blue with a tube screamer in front give really nice slightly overdriven tones. IMO Red can do the extremes very well, and same goes for the Recto model, so I don't really understand why many people say that the 11R doesn't have enough gain on tap.


----------



## flint757 (Jan 6, 2012)

atimoc said:


> I really like the 11R, for me it has just the right amount of options - enough to be versatile but not too much so that it becomes a burden. I sold my X3 Live because I didn't really like that while there were a huge amount of features, they also required a lot of tweaking to sound good to my liking. 11R is much more plug and play (and the user interface is smoother, which helps too).
> 
> The Bogner models of the expansion pack are currently my favorites. Green and Blue with a tube screamer in front give really nice slightly overdriven tones. IMO Red can do the extremes very well, and same goes for the Recto model, so I don't really understand why many people say that the 11R doesn't have enough gain on tap.



I've heard that from a lot of people. I don't have the money ATM but I've been really wanting the expansion pack.


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 8, 2012)

Who thinks the expansion pack is worth it? I think it's kind of bogus that you have to pay $100 for it after you've already bought the 11R. I don't really feel limited with the tones I'm getting now, but I'm curious what kind of high gain tones you can get with the expansion. Anyone have/wanna make clips?


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 8, 2012)

i can't tell from personal experience but from what i've been told the exp pack is well worth the money


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 8, 2012)

Zebov it was just in by USB.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 8, 2012)

My buddy just got his from Sweetwater the other day and I must admit I am jealous. We are hopefully gonna get some recordings done with it soon (as soon as we can figure out how the hell to use Pro Tools; I am a Logic Pro dude )


----------



## flint757 (Jan 8, 2012)

I heard the updated amps are phenomenal.


----------



## mpb (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the expansion pack is a good deal - more & better amps, parametric eq and speaker breakup. (nb Expansion pack comes installed on newer units and now with pro tools 10 full version too.)

Here's a link to some stuff by Benoni

A is A - Eleven Rack Custom Rigs - Down-tuned Metal - YouTube


----------



## Sonicboom (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the Expansion Pack is definitely worth the money. Dealing with Avid though is a pain in the ass!


----------



## flint757 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sonicboom said:


> I think the Expansion Pack is definitely worth the money. Dealing with Avid though is a pain in the ass!



No kidding emailed them a week ago still ahven't heard back. Assholes


----------



## TimSE (Jan 9, 2012)

Sonicboom said:


> I think the Expansion Pack is definitely worth the money. Dealing with Avid though is a pain in the ass!



Holy shit. I have to deal with avid for a job (music retail) they are by far the most useless sales team imaginable. Their products are worth the fuss though. I would have one of these if i knew it could do my Boss GT8s "Auto pad" sound. which I use for everything


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 10, 2012)

mpb said:


> I think the expansion pack is a good deal - more & better amps, parametric eq and speaker breakup. (nb Expansion pack comes installed on newer units and now with pro tools 10 full version too.)
> 
> Here's a link to some stuff by Benoni
> 
> A is A - Eleven Rack Custom Rigs - Down-tuned Metal - YouTube





pitbulltodd said:


> dave reeves (dingle) recorded his whole cd with the elevan rack and the tones on his cd are awesome.




These are both good tones and do demonstrate that the 11R can easily more than handle metal stuff, but if these used the expansion, it really doesn't have me convinced. I might seem like a total douche for saying this or whatever, but I honestly think I get just as good or better tone than these guys already. 

That's another thing about the expansion. If it comes free on the newer units why should we have to pay $100 for it to put it on the older ones? I'd be fine with paying $25 or something, but $100 is a good chunk of cash.

Also, I'm glad this thread picked up!


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 10, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> These are both good tones and do demonstrate that the 11R can easily more than handle metal stuff, but if these used the expansion, it really doesn't have me convinced. I might seem like a total douche for saying this or whatever, but I honestly think I get just as good or better tone than these guys already.


dave reeves didn't use the expansion pack for his cd and you're not a douche, LOL. great thread by the way.


----------



## Sonicboom (Jan 11, 2012)

Yup, That patch wasn't with the Expansion. I'm sure the AxeFx is a lot more machine and amps and effects and so on. I would love one, but . . . I got my 11R for way less than retail and an AxeFx would cost me more than double the price. Good unit that is very user friendly and has some killer sounds. Make your own patches, or download some from the user forum. the presets aren't all that good.


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 12, 2012)

For sure. For the going price of an Axe FX vs. going price of an 11R new or used, the 11R really can't be beat. If you could get an Axe for the same price or maybe a couple hundred more it might be worth it....

Speaking of that.... I might be betraying this thread already. Even though I created it haha.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 17, 2012)

^GTFO traitor!


JK...
I'm about to pull the trigger on a Carvin bass. Does the 11R have anything for bass? If not, no big deal since I have a (rare) bass amp.


----------



## atimoc (Jan 17, 2012)

The expansion pack has one Ampeg model, this guy made a demo vid about it.



The guy has a bunch of cool other 11R videos as well, I wonder if he posts here?


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, sorry guys.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/184160-ngd-i-stole-axe-fx.html


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 18, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Yeah, sorry guys.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/184160-ngd-i-stole-axe-fx.html








That's you in the wheelchair.


----------



## benjaminbuisine (Jan 18, 2012)

I just start guitar tracking yesterday with my 11R. First feelings : AWESOME!

Just plug and play in your DAW (I use FL10). Can wait to track a entire song (gtr/ bass/ keys /vox)


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 2, 2012)

I think this thread deserves a bump.


----------



## Blind Theory (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes it does. I am going to get one here in a month or so. The video by Dingle1 on Youtube of him going through metal presets alone makes me want one. The tones he got with the Diezel VH4 and Bogner Ubershall presets are the ones that got me all excited.


----------



## lurgar (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm *this* close to securing mine. Can't wait to get it and start making some tones.


----------



## Blind Theory (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, after talking with my parentals, I don't have to pay my wee little rent until my second check of the month so I am ordering my Eleven Rack tomorrow. I am excited like a crazy bastard! My first rack unit/quality amp is making me happy and I don't even have it yet.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Feb 2, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> Well, after talking with my parentals, I don't have to pay my wee little rent until my second check of the month so I am ordering my Eleven Rack tomorrow. I am excited like a crazy bastard! My first rack unit/quality amp is making me happy and I don't even have it yet.



let us know what u think after u get it.


----------



## Blind Theory (Feb 2, 2012)

I definitely will make sure to do that. My next check I plan on buying the expansion pack for it as well. I will try to get some stuff recorded in the next week or two depending on when I get the 11R.


----------



## lurgar (Feb 2, 2012)

If you order an Eleven Rack new now, it should come with the expansion pack already. If it doesn't, then when you register it they'll email you a download code for it.


----------



## Blind Theory (Feb 2, 2012)

Alright. I'll be sure to check for that then.


----------



## Levi79 (Feb 2, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> That's you in the wheelchair.



 I can't say I don't like the Axe a little more, but the Eleven was seriously an *amazing* machine for the price.

*mod edit: try to sell something out side the classifieds again and you'll be getting banned*


----------



## pitbulltodd (Feb 3, 2012)

the guys from shadows fall get some pretty sick tones from the eleven rack. 
this recording isn't the best quality but you can still hear how heavy the tone from the eleven rack is.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 3, 2012)

lurgar said:


> If you order an Eleven Rack new now, it should come with the expansion pack already. If it doesn't, then when you register it they'll email you a download code for it.



Are you sure about that?If yes that sounds fantastic...I'm GASing really hard for one right now...What's left is to manage the cash.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 3, 2012)

Heh! Didn't even know this thread existed!

Anyway, I did track some 95% of Atonement with just the Eleven Rack, and a hair of Axe FX here and there. Simple to use, and it only requires you not to be deaf to quickly get great tones out of it.


----------



## lurgar (Feb 3, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> Are you sure about that?If yes that sounds fantastic...I'm GASing really hard for one right now...What's left is to manage the cash.




I'm taking that from what I've read over at TGP and what I've noticed about all the units being sold now. It doesn't seem like it's being advertised, but anybody who's bought one recently has said that they got the EXP and PT10 with it.


----------



## WolleK (Feb 3, 2012)

My came (ordered it 1 week ago from thomann) with PT10 and expansion pack..... didn´t play it yet because i have examen phase and all my guitars are at my parents house (so that i dont ** waste ** time by playing guitar all day long)... still 2 week left to learn, after that building mini recording studio (have a sperate room for this in my new apartment...by the way... who need a living room if you could use it as a recording room)


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 3, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Heh! Didn't even know this thread existed!
> 
> Anyway, I did track some 95% of Atonement with just the Eleven Rack, and a hair of Axe FX here and there. Simple to use, and it only requires you not to be deaf to quickly get great tones out of it.



Fred's tones on that album, as most of us know, are absolutely sick too. I am still fighting the urge of having anything digital around myself, although the more I record the more I would welcome it, stubborn ass that I am.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 3, 2012)

That actually depends a lot on when/where you bought it and if you paid full price. Like proaudio star won't come with the PT10 update or the expansion pack. The only place I can think of that is actually doing that is sweetwater. I paid $560 practically new thinks to a few fluke circumstances.  but I still need to get the expansion haven't had the cash though.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 3, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> I am still fighting the urge of having anything digital around myself, although the more I record the more I would welcome it, stubborn ass that I am.



There is tube purism,only denial of versatility disorder  
Seriously give zeros and ones a try.





WolleK said:


> My came (ordered it 1 week ago from thomann) with PT10 and expansion pack.....




That's what I wanted to hear,since I will order it from thomann too when it's time...Thanks pal!


----------



## Blind Theory (Feb 3, 2012)

I will order mine Monday thanks to my banks incredibly unclear policies. I cannot wait for it to come! But I have to...


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm thinking pretty hard about buying a new one from Sweetwater and making it plus PT10 the core of my new "studio" when I move. Using it to record everything direct and then try out the reamping feature feeding my IIC+ whenever I get the chance to turn up sounds badass.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Feb 3, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I'm thinking pretty hard about buying a new one from Sweetwater and making it plus PT10 the core of my new "studio" when I move. Using it to record everything direct and then try out the reamping feature feeding my IIC+ whenever I get the chance to turn up sounds badass.



if you buy it from sweetwater you get a bunch of extra presets from people like satriani


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 4, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Heh! Didn't even know this thread existed!
> 
> Anyway, I did track some 95% of Atonement with just the Eleven Rack, and a hair of Axe FX here and there. Simple to use, and it only requires you not to be deaf to quickly get great tones out of it.



I just remembered that I asked you in early November what you though about the Eleven Rack. I posted it on your profile. That was right before I was banned for a month, so obviously you couldn't answer back. We can't post on banned profiles around here.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 4, 2012)

Man, I've been enjoying the PodHD but a lot of these tones I"m hearing sound much, much nicer. To be honest, I would not mind simplifying the rig a little bit. I've got some good tones out of the POD but it requires quite a bit of work.

Can anyone comment on the Mark II model in the 11 rack? The stuff I've heard sounds pretty fantastic for lead work. If I had to cite a major problem for me with the PodHD, its in trying to get a nice, flowing lead tone. I've got rhythm tones out the wazoo, but have not had a whole mess of success getting a lead tone I really like.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Feb 5, 2012)

No offense meant, but I think the PODHD tones all sound like smashed ass, as far as metal tones go. Every one of them that I've heard has a 1:1 power to gargle ratio. I guess they have alot of features though, but still. Then the axefx2 is like 2,500 now?? I found an Eleven Rack with the expansion installed for only 650. From what I've heard raw, I'm pretty confident I can get a thick, solid tone from the 11R. If you're just into recording and not playing live or wah-wah-ing for hours on end, I'd say 11R is the best choice. Mine should be in next week, hopefully. 

Check out what this guy did. This is just raw 11R. Sounds pretty real, clear, thick, all that good stuff. He goes through a few amps and different kind of riffs, so it gives you a good overall idea.


----------



## WolleK (Feb 5, 2012)

Last snipet is Engl Fireball? I thought there is no modeling of this amp....


----------



## skoatdestroy (Feb 5, 2012)

hey another 11rack owner her and i love the thing i bought it damn near when it first came out and the thing sounds killer  i havent downloaded the updates or anything for it yet so im excited to hear how they have updated everything. but i do have a problem i moved a couple of times and i managed to lose all of the cd's that came with it and i was wondering if you guys could point me in a direction of where i can go to download the interface for my pc ( if possible ) 

on a side note im thinking about using this to play in my bar band and just plug into the mixer (im really sick of dragging my jsx 2-12 combo around) so any suggestions for what kind of foot controller i should use thanks


----------



## flint757 (Feb 5, 2012)

skoatdestroy said:


> hey another 11rack owner her and i love the thing i bought it damn near when it first came out and the thing sounds killer  i havent downloaded the updates or anything for it yet so im excited to hear how they have updated everything. but i do have a problem i moved a couple of times and i managed to lose all of the cd's that came with it and i was wondering if you guys could point me in a direction of where i can go to download the interface for my pc ( if possible )
> 
> on a side note im thinking about using this to play in my bar band and just plug into the mixer (im really sick of dragging my jsx 2-12 combo around) so any suggestions for what kind of foot controller i should use thanks



If you registered the software you may be able to get another copy from avid otherwise your screwed since the interface is built into protools (ie need protools). If you only lost the interface stuff specifically look around in avids downloadable content. If you download the driver for the 11r it might pop up in protools.


----------



## skoatdestroy (Feb 5, 2012)

flint757 said:


> If you registered the software you may be able to get another copy from avid otherwise your screwed since the interface is built into protools (ie need protools). If you only lost the interface stuff specifically look around in avids downloadable content. If you download the driver for the 11r it might pop up in protools.



shit ...... i guess im screwed then ...............i guess its just another reason for me to actually buy protools.......thanks anyways bud


----------



## mpb (Feb 5, 2012)

WolleK said:


> Last snipet is Engl Fireball? I thought there is no modeling of this amp....



There are a lot of user presets that aim to get in the ballpark of certain amps without being a real emulation, eg by adjusting eq, cabs and mics on the custom avid or bogner amp etc.


----------



## WolleK (Feb 5, 2012)

... i see

Scrolled through the presets of the user group, found this

SoundClick artist: VaiSatchAtrucci - page with MP3 music downloads

For me one of the best examples what the eleven rack can sound like (not the shitty TKing demo on youtube for example)


just 2 weeks left learning, than i will take my guitars back from my parents home and rock the shit out of the 11R.... i have it right in front of me while learning- its my way of keep motivation up


----------



## matt-in-mn (Feb 6, 2012)

Can the 11R be ran into a Poweramp and used live with a midi pedal to switch effects on/off and such? If so I might be kinda bummed I ordered my new Blackstar HT 100 head three days ago lol..


----------



## flint757 (Feb 6, 2012)

matt-in-mn said:


> Can the 11R be ran into a Poweramp and used live with a midi pedal to switch effects on/off and such? If so I might be kinda bummed I ordered my new Blackstar HT 100 head three days ago lol..



yes it can so be bummed be very bummed


----------



## atimoc (Feb 6, 2012)

Speaking of power amps, do any of you guys run a rack with 11R + a power amp in it, and how is it treating you? I'm entertaining the thought of getting a Rocktron Velocity or some other budget-friendly alternative and sometimes using the 11R live instead of my H&K head + G-major.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 6, 2012)

atimoc said:


> Speaking of power amps, do any of you guys run a rack with 11R + a power amp in it, and how is it treating you? I'm entertaining the thought of getting a Rocktron Velocity or some other budget-friendly alternative and sometimes using the 11R live instead of my H&K head + G-major.



I run mine through my Mark IV's power section. Sounds awesome to me although i still need to tweak a little.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 6, 2012)

I use the Eleven straight or with a Velocity 300 - works great!


----------



## mpb (Feb 7, 2012)

Bought your album download Fred - very melodic and of course some great shredding there, I've been listening to it on repeat. Its great to hear what can be achieved using the 11R too.


----------



## Levi79 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> Man, I've been enjoying the PodHD but a lot of these tones I"m hearing sound much, much nicer. To be honest, I would not mind simplifying the rig a little bit. I've got some good tones out of the POD but it requires quite a bit of work.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the Mark II model in the 11 rack? The stuff I've heard sounds pretty fantastic for lead work. If I had to cite a major problem for me with the PodHD, its in trying to get a nice, flowing lead tone. I've got rhythm tones out the wazoo, but have not had a whole mess of success getting a lead tone I really like.


I really liked the Mark II model on the Eleven Rack. It was way tighter and more present than the Recto, but I mainly used the recto cause it could achieve that high midrange bite without sounding shrill. For "dejnty" er stuff I liked using my Mark II patch. I tried making it sound like an ENGL and it definitely got into that territory, which was cool. I also had a Mark II patch that was really close to a Petrucci Rhythm sound.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Feb 8, 2012)

I got mine yesterday! I'm far beyond happy with the tones!  I almost thought I was settling on it, because AxeFX is so expensive. It still may be true to an extent, but I didn't think it would sound so real! The hardest part is picking a tone, cause so many of them sound so fuckin full. AND THENNN no matter how you tweak the presets, they still sound amazing... Its going to take forever to pick a favorite tone for rhythms. I'm probably going to end up using different amps for left and right guitar. I'll have a mix with it within the next week or so. I just have to wait for another cable to come in!


----------



## mlancaster1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok thats it pod hd is getting sold and I am buying an 11r asap! Question though how well does it work with other interfaces? I want to use it with logic, but will I still get the same functionality? I was debating on using pro tools 10 but I just think logic is a way better decision. And also can I save presets on the rack itself like the pod? thanks


----------



## atimoc (Feb 8, 2012)

If you don't use Pro Tools you have to tweak the patches from the 11R itself, i.e. you can't do it within the DAW. Not a huge deal IMO since the user interface is pretty smooth. The patches get saved inside the 11R either way.


----------



## mlancaster1 (Feb 8, 2012)

ok is that about the only difference? So just to be completely sure you can store presets on the actual rack if using it with logic but everything else should run smootly?


----------



## flint757 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah basically. you could even have protools up just for the sole purpose of tweaking. You may lose some functionality, but it would be minimal at best.


----------



## kerska (Feb 10, 2012)

So I've been using an Eleven Rack for about a year now. I actually just got a band going and me and our other guitar player are both going to be running these into Orange cabs. This is my first time every having a set up like this (preamp, power amp into a cab...I've always just used a head into a cab), and I'm wondering if anyone can give me a good suggestion for a power amp? I never really realized there we're differences in power amps until I just recently started doing some research and now I'm feeling overwhelmed. 

I don't really know if this is the correct thread to be posting this question in, but when I searched this seemed like the best place to put it. Can anyone give me maybe a good starting point for a power amp that will compliment the Eleven Rack well, or just some opinions or suggestions I can take into consideration while I start this research?


----------



## lurgar (Feb 10, 2012)

Man, after playing for a couple of days I've noticed a lot of noise when I'm playing with a lot of gain. It's so much that while I love the tone, the noise that's there is driving me crazy. I'm actually going to plug the 11r into an amp that I have just to see if the noise still persists or not. 

I've never really had this problem before but then again I just moved into an apartment a few months ago and haven't really had any devices plugged in to the walls yet, so I'm thinking that it could also be that I should look into getting a power conditioner.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 10, 2012)

lurgar said:


> Man, after playing for a couple of days I've noticed a lot of noise when I'm playing with a lot of gain. It's so much that while I love the tone, the noise that's there is driving me crazy. I'm actually going to plug the 11r into an amp that I have just to see if the noise still persists or not.
> 
> I've never really had this problem before but then again I just moved into an apartment a few months ago and haven't really had any devices plugged in to the walls yet, so I'm thinking that it could also be that I should look into getting a power conditioner.



That I actually agree with. My guitar into my Mesa has no fuzz. Plug guitar into 11r then into Mesa and bypassing all features I hear a hiss. Not noticable when I bypass the front of my amp and use the 11r as a preamp, but if I just go through it, it hisses. I haven't tried all that hard to remedy it, but if anyone has some suggestions that would be awesome.


----------



## lurgar (Feb 10, 2012)

flint757 said:


> That I actually agree with. My guitar into my Mesa has no fuzz. Plug guitar into 11r then into Mesa and bypassing all features I hear a hiss. Not noticable when I bypass the front of my amp and use the 11r as a preamp, but if I just go through it, it hisses. I haven't tried all that hard to remedy it, but if anyone has some suggestions that would be awesome.



Well, I'm in the Houston area too. If I can nail it down, I can try to contact you and see if what I did works for you (ie, I get a power conditioner and it works, I can let you try it out to see if works for you).


----------



## flint757 (Feb 10, 2012)

lurgar said:


> Well, I'm in the Houston area too. If I can nail it down, I can try to contact you and see if what I did works for you (ie, I get a power conditioner and it works, I can let you try it out to see if works for you).



ya sounds good to me that probably would resolve it. Schools been hard so I just haven't spent a whole lot of time messing with it. My settings on my amp are even odd, but Ill figure it out eventually.


----------



## Blind Theory (Feb 14, 2012)

I got nice and messed over with some unexpected and unforeseen billage so I won't be able to order mine until next Monday. Bummed about that but there ain't much I can do about it. After that I am going to buy the Rocktron Velocity 300 or which ever is the 100-150w power amp...then after that I am going to buy either some sort of Orange cabinet or a vader cabinet or something. So pretty much a month and a half from now I will have my full live rig ready to go!


----------



## TheLotusEater725 (Feb 15, 2012)

After having spent some time researching this orange box i am seriously considering buying it and as such i have a few questions. It comes with everything i need for what i want to record and on top of it has numerous good reviews. Unfortunately i can't try one out at my local guitar center so i can't Compare an FRFR setup to a Power Amp + Cab setup. 

Simply put: How does the 11R sound in an FRFR setup compared to a traditional cab and power amp setup? If the cabinet sims are good enough then i'll do the typical FOH with onstage FRFR monitor or Poweramp+cab. 


What power amp works best with the 11R? 
What Powered Monitor/speaker? 
Can the Eleven rack do Synth sounds?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm going to give this a bump because the 11R got the Guitarist Choice award in the newest issue of Guitarist magazine! 
I only got a quick look at the review earlier but I look forward to reading more about it.


----------



## Blind Theory (Feb 20, 2012)

Alright, so I am buying my 11r this week but I have some questions. Tomorrow I am picking up a Carvin 4x12 cab so I know I will need to buy a power amp to push it (rocktron 300 or whatever it is called). My only question is about the cables. I know when you buy a half stack with a tube head and 4x12 you need a speaker cable to connect the head to the cabinet. Do I need a speaker cable to connect the 11r to the power amp and then another one to connect the power amp to the cabinet or do I only need one speaker cable? If I only need one speaker cable, which part does it plug into? The power amp or the 11r? Kind of a noob question but I've played through combos from the beginning so I have no idea. Thanks!


----------



## lurgar (Feb 20, 2012)

So this video has been making the rounds that indicates that Avid is still developing for the 11r 

Russ Hughes Talks To Bobby Lombardi About Eleven Rack on Vimeo

I'm glad to hear it. Ever since I got the box I haven't done much besides download some presets, make a couple of my own presets, and then play play play. Been a long time since a piece of gear makes me actually want to play.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I might pick one of these up. Has anybody had or is anyone aware of any issues running it+PT10 on Windows 7?


I really, really, need to get back in to recording... Love the fact that I won't have to get a separate interface to do it.


----------



## lurgar (Feb 21, 2012)

They come with PT10 now. I think actually PT10 requires Windows 7 now to run so I think you'll be good.


----------



## pingOMOG (Feb 22, 2012)

i've been intrigued by this orange box
and the demos and videos are great, I just want to ask when the 11R is going through a poweramp (lets say velocity 300) and into a 2x12 cab does it feel like a tube amp?

I'm about to ditch my 5150 and get an 11R


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (Feb 23, 2012)

Blind Theory said:


> Do I need a speaker cable to connect the 11r to the power amp and then another one to connect the power amp to the cabinet or do I only need one speaker cable? If I only need one speaker cable, which part does it plug into? The power amp or the 11r?



You only need one speaker cable, which runs from your power amp to your speaker cabinet.

You can connect the 11R to the power amp using a regular instrument cable (or two if you're kicking ass in stereo).

Hope that helps.


----------



## great_kthulu (Mar 4, 2012)

ok, this may sound like a noob question, but can you blend amps with the 11r? also, what is the difference between these:
Avid Eleven Rack Guitar Multi Effects Processor and Pro Tools: Shop Pro Audio & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend
Avid Eleven Rack + Pro Tools | Sweetwater.com
Avid Audio Eleven Rack Audio Interface and Guitar Amplifier Emulator


----------



## flint757 (Mar 4, 2012)

great_kthulu said:


> ok, this may sound like a noob question, but can you blend amps with the 11r? also, what is the difference between these:
> Avid Eleven Rack Guitar Multi Effects Processor and Pro Tools: Shop Pro Audio & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend
> Avid Eleven Rack + Pro Tools | Sweetwater.com
> Avid Audio Eleven Rack Audio Interface and Guitar Amplifier Emulator



I had the same question because musiansfriend's has a digidesign 11r at the right price it confused me. lol As far as I know they aren't different because there is only one version of it, but I could be wrong.

As far as the multiamp thing not in the device itself, but I suppose you could in protools maybe.

sweetwater has protools 10 the 750 one probably doesn't


----------



## lurgar (Mar 4, 2012)

great_kthulu said:


> ok, this may sound like a noob question, but can you blend amps with the 11r? also, what is the difference between these:
> Avid Eleven Rack Guitar Multi Effects Processor and Pro Tools: Shop Pro Audio & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend
> Avid Eleven Rack + Pro Tools | Sweetwater.com
> Avid Audio Eleven Rack Audio Interface and Guitar Amplifier Emulator





Not really a difference that I can tell. With any of them you'll get the expansion pack and PT10 since any new purchase gets the upgrade once you register with Avid. 

Avid has been a bit weird lately, but it appears that they're dropping the DigiDesign name and are branding it solely as Avid. Not a difference really but it just seems to be a marketing move.


----------



## atimoc (Mar 12, 2012)

I got unexpectedly my hands on a Carvin TS100 tube poweramp in a trade last weekend. I've tried it + the 11R only at home volumes so far so that my neighbors won't kill me, but at least in those conditions the combination sounds really good. Very tube-like if you will, and certainly doesn't strike out as "OK, this is a digital modeller" when you listen to it. I'll try to bring the setup to our next practice session on thursday to see what it sounds like when cranked, if it works well this could be a hell of a portable gig rig.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Mar 13, 2012)

lurgar said:


> Not really a difference that I can tell. With any of them you'll get the expansion pack and PT10 since any new purchase gets the upgrade once you register with Avid.
> 
> Avid has been a bit weird lately, but it appears that they're dropping the DigiDesign name and are branding it solely as Avid. Not a difference really but it just seems to be a marketing move.




I actually called about the MF one and it does NOT come with PT10. I was weary of buying it because it was 'used'- but he assured me it wasn't used, just something came off the packaging and it actually was still new (they can't re-sell anything with software) I was trying to snag it under their '________ day sale' and get an extra 15% off but they wouldn't do it because apparently when it comes to that criteria it IS a "used" item that they can't discount. LOL, so I called sweetwater and ordered one. MF will never sell that thing- it comes with the limited version of PT8 I believe.


Sweetwater fucked up though, and now all the 11R's are backordered like 3 weeks. Not stoked.


----------



## thedownside (Mar 13, 2012)

any samples of this around doing a halfway decent LoG'ish rythmn tone?


----------



## flint757 (Mar 13, 2012)

thedownside said:


> any samples of this around doing a halfway decent LoG'ish rythmn tone?



samples know but if you go to the preset website they have some you can try unless you don't own it yet then sorry dude haha


----------



## M_I_G (Mar 13, 2012)

Have any of you 11r owners have problems with it when connecting it to the computer to use it with pro tools 10?


----------



## thedownside (Mar 13, 2012)

flint757 said:


> samples know but if you go to the preset website they have some you can try unless you don't own it yet then sorry dude haha



nope, dont have one  trying to hear similar to what i want before buying it, lol


----------



## Sonicboom (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry, I do not have any recorded samples but you can definitely get a LOG rythm tone with the Mesa Mark 2 model, or even the SOD model with two Parametriq EQ's and a boost and you're done


----------



## Runander (May 20, 2012)

Could you guys please upload some more clips of your Eleven Rack? 

I'm starting to get really curious about this unit and it's capabilities


----------



## Alex6534 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey guys do you's think this can pull off some Killswitch-esque tones? I'm after something more versatile than my Peavey 6534+ and cheaper haha. Any thought's would be appreciated. I've listened to Dingle1's metal tones and although I like them I'm unsure how the 11R will sound in a live situation. Thanks!


----------



## Runander (Jun 5, 2012)

^ This I would like to know as well


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jun 6, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> Hey guys do you's think this can pull off some Killswitch-esque tones? I'm after something more versatile than my Peavey 6534+ and cheaper haha. Any thought's would be appreciated. I've listened to Dingle1's metal tones and although I like them I'm unsure how the 11R will sound in a live situation. Thanks!


 
this was the first preset i made on my eleven rack and was trying to get a KSE type of tone.

Kse-anything-3 by PitbullTodd on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 6, 2012)

M_I_G said:


> Have any of you 11r owners have problems with it when connecting it to the computer to use it with pro tools 10?



Mine didn't come with PT10. It was an earlier version, and I can't even install it. Therefore, I can't plug in with a USB cable. I have to buy a separate interface for what is already supposed to be an interface.


----------



## lurgar (Jun 6, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Mine didn't come with PT10. It was an earlier version, and I can't even install it. Therefore, I can't plug in with a USB cable. I have to buy a separate interface for what is already supposed to be an interface.



When did you buy it? If it was recently, you might qualify for the free upgrade to PT10 and the expansion pack.


----------



## klinic (Jun 6, 2012)

Got an Eleven Rack coming in a few days. Using it as an interface for vocals and modelling for guitar. Doing a project with my girlfriend, just writing, singing and playing together for fun. Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 6, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Mine didn't come with PT10. It was an earlier version, and I can't even install it. Therefore, I can't plug in with a USB cable. I have to buy a separate interface for what is already supposed to be an interface.



Just go to Avids website and download the drivers then it will work with nearly any recording software. (theoretically) You don't need protools for it to work just drivers. (like all USB products)


----------



## SDSM (Jul 3, 2012)

The Eleven Rack does sound pretty good, however its giving me hell with my SC-607B guitar. No matter how much I back off on the pre gain and fool around with the noise gates, I cannot get rid of the noise in between notes...For example, a kind of hiss that pops up when Im playing start/stop riffs. Any tips? I know I have heard about other people having the same problems. I have played cheaper guitars through cheaper processors and have had complete silence in between.

Any help or advice would be appreciated. I really want to love this rack like all of you but its frustrating the hell out of me!


----------



## Raf_666 (Jul 3, 2012)

SDSM said:


> The Eleven Rack does sound pretty good, however its giving me hell with my SC-607B guitar. No matter how much I back off on the pre gain and fool around with the noise gates, I cannot get rid of the noise in between notes...For example, a kind of hiss that pops up when Im playing start/stop riffs. Any tips? I know I have heard about other people having the same problems. I have played cheaper guitars through cheaper processors and have had complete silence in between.
> 
> Any help or advice would be appreciated. I really want to love this rack like all of you but its frustrating the hell out of me!


 
Maybe stupid but did you try the hum switch in the back ? cables ?

R


----------



## SDSM (Jul 3, 2012)

I run it straight into pro tools via the USB cord with my guitar plugged straight into the true z input. At the moment I'm using headphones to monitor. Unfortunately my six string is busted up and needs to be fixed so I am unable to try out another guitar to see if that's the problem. Some tell me it's because of the active pickups but I have read of plenty of EMG users swearing by this machine.


----------



## mpb (Jul 3, 2012)

More aggressive gate settings tend to help but you may just be hearing the modelled amp noise. I find the SLO-100 to be pretty noisy and hard to get rid of the hiss with the built in gate. But switch to the SOD modern which is very similar and there is less noise. Its good to record a direct signal at the same time (for reamping later if required), then you can also observe how the direct note goes dead while the hiss on the modelled track continues. 
The other thing being once the track is thrown in a mix the noise is less obvious..


----------



## SDSM (Jul 3, 2012)

Just tried my guitar with the guitar Rig 5 demo and there wasn't any noise...I just dont think the rack agrees with the SC lol


----------



## SDSM (Jul 3, 2012)

SDSM said:


> Just tried my guitar with the guitar Rig 5 demo and there wasn't any noise...I just dont think the rack agrees with the SC lol


 I wonder if it has something to do with the way the pick ups are placed on the SC-607B, how your always picking directly above it....


----------



## SDSM (Jul 4, 2012)

SDSM said:


> Just tried my guitar with the guitar Rig 5 demo and there wasn't any noise...I just dont think the rack agrees with the SC lol



Oh hang on, theres still some background noise....This is frustrating the hell out of me...


----------



## Raf_666 (Jul 5, 2012)

Grounding the pickups ?

R


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 5, 2012)

Racks like this always intrigue me, it looks like it has a lot of versatility. I'll check out the videos when I get home.


----------



## Chris O (Jul 6, 2012)

I really thought mine was awesome until I got my first AxeFx. I sold it. Now that I'm re-committed to modeling gear, I plan on picking up another to have as a backup to my Axe2. I like it much better than any Line 6 stuff, as well as the GSP1101. It's also arguably easier to use than the Axe - at least as a direct tool and not using an editor. I prefer it to the Pod HD as well, as the amps in the 11R are more to my liking. The HD came up short there - at least for me.


----------



## Powermetalbass (Jul 18, 2012)

I know it has the old 60's ampeg bass sound, but wondering where I can find more bass tones and if any solid state sounds are available. Might look into this as a rig as oppose to my 8 unit beast I have now.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 18, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Just go to Avids website and download the drivers then it will work with nearly any recording software. (theoretically) You don't need protools for it to work just drivers. (like all USB products)



The drivers didn't work with my computer. It just wouldn't interface.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 18, 2012)

hmmm It is possible that it is messed up, but I don't know. I would need to be in the room with it to know for sure what's up.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Jul 18, 2012)

How have I never heard of this before??


----------



## OpenSea (Jul 19, 2012)

I must be the only person who had an eleven rack and disliked it.

I found the clean and moderately overdriven tones to be utterly fantastic, even the onboard effects were superb (the reverb and delay in particular). High gain for me was just out of the question, however. I understand people seem to get decent tones out of it, but for me it just wasn't even close to what I wanted to hear. I found it to have unusable amounts of low end flub that no matter what just wouldn't tighten up. That said, the integration with pro tools was fantastic, the UI was great, standalone operation was great, and linking audio clips to amp settings for later recollection was really really cool.

In the end I went back to revalver for my modeling needs. Infinitely more tweakable.

Also, not having a custom IR loader is an absolutely crippling shortcoming IMO.


----------



## danresn (Jul 20, 2012)

Its just certain cabs that have low end problems. The parametric EQ is also really useful for that as well, it just takes a very quick HPF to cut off any low end problems.


----------



## Trent_Holeman (Aug 5, 2012)

I have an Eleven rack and have had many people syaing that they think it sucks for Death Metal and stuff like that and I sincerly disagree. I have developed a killer metal tone that has balls to it and when you want to solo it sounds great. A lot of people expect to be able to just flip on a piece of gear like this, turn up the gain and the bass and boost the pressance and bam you have a killer heavy tone. Well, this isn't a 5150, this requires some more time and a lot of attention to detail in order to dial in tone. I will say that this piece of gear was frustrting at first and if you're very impatient and don't want to spend a lot of time working with your tone than you probably shouldn't purchase this piece of equipment. My reccomendation to people looking for a bright metal tone would be to start with the Mesa Rec Modern and throw a Tubescreamer in front of it in the chain and an EQ after the amp and the cab. That's what I did and its solid. Hope this helps a little folks.


----------



## SDSM (Aug 18, 2012)

What cabs do you recommend for that sound?


----------



## SDSM (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree man, there's some great tones on this thing but when it comes to heavy hi gain time it drives me insane. Maybe it doesn't like my SC-607b, I dont know....


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 19, 2012)

I have downloaded most of my high gain tones from Eleven Rack and tweaked them. I use active/passive pickups and they both work well. It seems the parametric EQ is a necessity; especially for high gain sounds. Unfortunately, given the nature of parametric EQ's, its the most complex and time consuming effect to tweak on the Eleven Rack.


----------



## mpb (Aug 20, 2012)

these are my fave hi gain presets to start from

Eleven Rack: 2 Hughes & Kettner Coreblade Eleven Rack Rigs

http://elevenrackusers.blogspot.com.au/2012/01/7-is-eleven-rack-rigs-philosophy-metal.html


----------



## Trent_Holeman (Aug 21, 2012)

I use the 4X12 cab i am pretty sure. I havent fired mine up for a few days so i am not 100% but i found that it givs a pretty warm sund with that amp and does'nt take anything away from the tone or get distorted or crackly when turned up


----------



## The Honorable (Aug 25, 2012)

I've had the 11R practically since it came out and I have to say I disagree with most what has been said in this thread. Clean and overdriven tones sound fantastic but anything high gain sounds thin to me. Maybe it's just me but I have yet to find a tone with the "umph" that a simple head and cab pairing provides.

Anyone have a good power amp recommendation? I reallyyyy don't want to sell my 11R seeing as I'll probably lose $500ish on it but the 5150 III 50w is damn tempting.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 25, 2012)

^^^that is actually the opinion of a lot of people. I'd have to agree as well honestly. That being said it does what it does well at its price point. My kemper and axe-fx do it better, but at triple the price point and my Mark IV does it better at double. It seems like there is too much compression maybe IDK,,,


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 26, 2012)

I agree about the lack of "umff." I mainly play through headphones ( apartment dweller) but when I have plugged it into an amp or PA, the sound is difficult to describe. "Transparent" might be the best way; it's loud and covers a wide frequency spectrum, but it sounds like a recorded, mixed, mastered guitar amp rather than an actual amp. This isn't necessarily bad seeing as recording directly to ProTools is a major part of it's purpose and I have only played it through P.A's and practice amps. With a tube power amp I imagine it gains some "umff."


----------



## flint757 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well that is what it is supposed to sound like, same with axe-fx. You could eliminate the cab, mic and power amp and run it through a power amp and cab setup, that would probably add some umff back.


----------



## The Honorable (Aug 28, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Well that is what it is supposed to sound like, same with axe-fx. You could eliminate the cab, mic and power amp and run it through a power amp and cab setup, that would probably add some umff back.



Yeah that's what I'm thinking of doing. Recording I guess isn't too bad... Once I layer on a 2nd track it starts to sound good right away. Specifically I was talking about when just playing through studio speakers because that is mainly what I use it for while jamming alone.

I'm just undecided over whether I should spend money a power amp and 2x12 for the 11R.... or sell the 11R and put that money towards a whole new amp.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 28, 2012)

The Honorable said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking of doing. Recording I guess isn't too bad... Once I layer on a 2nd track it starts to sound good right away. Specifically I was talking about when just playing through studio speakers because that is mainly what I use it for while jamming alone.
> 
> I'm just undecided over whether I should spend money a power amp and 2x12 for the 11R.... or sell the 11R and put that money towards a whole new amp.



Well if you don't record a lot nor like pro tools and only have one or two tones you like getting an amp isn't a bad idea at all actually.


----------



## Thyber (Aug 31, 2012)

I actually got a too heavy sound (I dubbed it Metal Mesa) on 11 Rack, had to temper the gain a bit . Went full blown chugga chugga where I wanted a cool thrash sound.

Are there any 11rack patch websites? I tried searching but nothing really user-friendly?


Plus => Will a non modded Behringer midi-footswitch do the trick or do I have to get that chip mod?


----------



## lurgar (Aug 31, 2012)

http://elevenrackpresets.com is probably the main one where you'll see a collection of presets.

You can also checkout elevenrackusers.blogspot.com for some more rigs that one guy has worked out as well as videos to show off quite a few of them.


----------



## Thyber (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks man,
but will this work well un-modded Behringer FCB1010 - Thomann UK Cyberstore with my 11 rack?

I've played it for the last 6 months at home, but now I've got some possible "live" projects , and I'll be needing a footswitch ...


----------



## flint757 (Sep 1, 2012)

That is the basic FCB1010 so it should work just fine. There a few chips out there (one specifically for the 11R actually) that would make programming hassle free. The difference is literally ease of use, but they all should work.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Jan 1, 2013)

RESURECTIONNNN! So I hear Avid has some big news for NAMM 2013, which is at the end of this month. I'm hoping its an Eleven Rack 2! Or at least a super patch or something for the first model. I've been digging around for any info, but nothings turned up yet.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 3, 2013)

So since i got hooked up on the 11r and thinking of getting one, here are several questions from you, dear owners.. btw, i'm a total noob on this one, so don't me ubermad.

1) So are there atleast 2 hi gain amps that sound good?
2) Does the expansion pack save in the 11r itself or it's a PC software?
3) Does it sound as good without the expansion pack or is it a 'mandatory' to get one?
4) How many bass amps are in there and the quality of tone?

And if they will make a new 11r model, hopefully they wont do the same thing like the axe fx, making the older purchases mostly useless, with 0 updates etc.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Jan 4, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> So since i got hooked up on the 11r and thinking of getting one, here are several questions from you, dear owners.. btw, i'm a total noob on this one, so don't me ubermad.
> 
> 1) So are there atleast 2 hi gain amps that sound good?
> 2) Does the expansion pack save in the 11r itself or it's a PC software?
> ...


 

Yeah, there are a few high gain amps that sound good. The link in my sig was done on it if you wanna check it out!

The expansion saves onto the 11R.

There are still good amps without the expansion, but I find that the rig I'm using most actually requires the expansion though.

I'm not sure exactly how many bass amps there are on there, but there are least a few good ones. Guitar heads also work very well as bass heads as long as you still use a bass cab, so there should be plenty of options there!


----------



## Ishan (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey guys,
Asking other fellow 11R owners, I have a weird problem with Windows drivers.
I installed the 1.0.11 driver from Avid first and it was limited to 16bits/44.1KHz in WASAPI (think DirectSound under Win 7 for the record) as well as ASIO, pretty worthless 
I then found a generic driver by Digidesign (v8.0.1 or something) for their whole range of products and now get full ASIO support (up to 24bits/96KHz) but still crap for WASAPI (still stuck @ 16bits/44.1KHz).
Any of you has any experience getting full support under WASAPI? Is that weird that an older driver provide more than the last one?
It looks like Avid aren't too great at supporting their products, their website is a mess...


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 11, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> So since i got hooked up on the 11r and thinking of getting one, here are several questions from you, dear owners.. btw, i'm a total noob on this one, so don't me ubermad.
> 
> 1) So are there atleast 2 hi gain amps that sound good?
> 2) Does the expansion pack save in the 11r itself or it's a PC software?
> ...



1) Yes, plus hundreds made by users that are freely shared on the internet. 
2) Saves to Eleven Rack. 
3) It's not mandatory but I guarantee you'll want it. 
4) There are 2 bass amps and 2 bass cabs and I recently read a thread where most of the posters experienced better results recording bass through the Eleven Rack than recording guitar. Even they were exaggerating it seems the bass modeling isn't half bad. 
5) Nobody really knows whats going on with Avid right now. First, I will be VERY surprised if they release another Eleven Rack model any time soon so you probably don't have to worry about that. However, it is an audio interface so, like all things digital, it will eventually become obsolete, but that day is a long ways off.


----------



## Boot-Paul (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you need pro tools to down load patches?


----------



## Forkface (Jun 1, 2013)

Semi-necro post? sorry guys 
I am planning to buy an 11R to start recording some stuff in the computer, and I was wondering: If i pick one up from retail right now, does it come with the exp. pack loaded there already, or will I have to buy it separately?


----------



## desmondtencents (Jun 1, 2013)

I just recently got one from Sweetwater. If you're going to buy one new you won't beat their price and it does come with the expansion already loaded. They also have a bunch of exclusive artist presets you won't get from anyone else. Also, you'll be able to get a free upgrade to Pro Tools 11 as soon as it's out. Pretty solid deal. Check their website and do some comparison shopping.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Jun 3, 2013)

Boot-Paul said:


> Do you need pro tools to down load patches?


 
Yup! You can download them all you like but you have to open the rig editor thing in Protools to open patches and save them to the 11R. 

Unless someone's made a work around or something..



Forkface said:


> Semi-necro post? sorry guys
> I am planning to buy an 11R to start recording some stuff in the computer, and I was wondering: If i pick one up from retail right now, does it come with the exp. pack loaded there already, or will I have to buy it separately?


 
I don't think it comes with the expansion, and if it does it _should_ be clearly listed in the item description. You can buy them used with the expansion though. There's a form you can get from the Avid website that will let you transfer ownership of both the unit and Protools. That's how I got mine!


----------



## Meddl (Jun 3, 2013)

as far as i know (and this is the situation with german reseller thomann, among others..) the new 11r units do come with the expansion pack (plus the actual pro tools version)


----------



## DoubleAA (Jun 5, 2013)

I picked up the 11r a couple months ago. New versions do come with expansion pack, and with pro tools 11 (I got PT10, because 11 wasn't out yet). 

There is an editor available called Eleven Hack that allows you to load presets without Pro Tools, but I haven't tried it.

I got a price match from zzounds.com, so I saved a little bit more over the going price. Splitting it up into 4 payments with no interest is kind of nice, too. You can find some good deals if you dig around online.


----------



## Pinhead (Mar 27, 2014)

So this is pretty important for everyone that has an eleven rack! Avid came out with a standalone editor a few months ago and I see that no one else has said anything about it. You can download it here. No, you don't need an ilok password or anything like that even though it does come with an ilok download. I just deleted it off my desktop and haven't had any problems. Anyway, this means we can edit all the tones on our computers without having to open pro tools which is very convenient. 

Get the free standalone Eleven Rack Editor


----------



## ZASVTO (Mar 28, 2014)

Not trying to Spam but the guitars on this track were all played through the eleven rack https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeH_as71vyo


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Mar 29, 2014)

The guitars sound good on that video...I tend to give the player the credit there, but can't help but think how it would have sounded through a high end tube rig mic'ed properly. Doesn't matter, the tune rocked


----------



## ZASVTO (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks a lot man, I actually have the JMD50 and the MESA 4x12 cab that you see behind me in the video, but i chose to use the eleven rack, I think if I didn't say it most people would never know I didn't go through an amp.


----------



## dbyrne23 (Apr 1, 2014)

Is there different versions of the eleven rack? My local store has them for like 800 meanwhile on ebay people have them new for 360? Or is it the simple fact it does not come with pro tools?

edit: nevermind I read more into it and the sheer importance of the software etc


----------



## cjsiderio (Apr 2, 2014)

Im dying for an eleven rack big time 
email me at [email protected] and if your interested in a trade let me know .
Im located in North Arlington NJ
and have paypal , same as my email listed 
Like I said my blackstar in brand new and Its so brutal but I want the eleven rack!!!


----------



## Oklep (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello guys
I tempting to buy 11R, brand new (without pro tools).
My question is, do the new eleven racks comes with already preinstalled new firmware (expansion pack), or there should be some activation card in the box, or after registering on avid site I will be able to download new firmware? I heard that new ones comes with expansion pack, but I dont know in which form.

Thanks so much


----------



## jc986 (Nov 22, 2014)

If it's brand new it should come with the newest firmware.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 23, 2014)

Put one on layaway today after plugging it in to a QSC K8, which is what I have at home. I've never really gotten along with amp modeling, but at first blush, I was pretty impressed with how it sounds. My current rig, based around a GT100, comes closer than anything else I'd tried previously to replicating the tone and feel of my Soldano preamp, but the 11R might take the cake. I need to take my current rig in to test it against the 11R, since I have 28 more days before I can take it home.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 25, 2014)

I took my current rig into GC today, and the 11R absolutely humiliated my current rig when running direct, but I still need to see how it fares against my rig properly amplified. 

I'd like some feedback from current and past 11R owners on the latency when switching patches. Do you find it usable in a live situation? Does it react more quickly to MIDI messages than turning the knob to change presets? Is there anything one can do to lower the latency? This is probably the biggest potential dealbreaker for me. I may take my GT100 back to the store tomorrow to try out some MIDI switching and see if I can live with it.

The most annoying thing about this is that this one has the expanded amps and effects, and the firmware updates all state that you lose those if you update the firmware. So even if there is a fix for this issue, I'd have to decide whether or not it would be worth updating at the cost of the extra features.


----------



## IVIaverick52 (Nov 26, 2014)

yingmin said:


> I took my current rig into GC today, and the 11R absolutely humiliated my current rig when running direct, but I still need to see how it fares against my rig properly amplified.
> 
> I'd like some feedback from current and past 11R owners on the latency when switching patches. Do you find it usable in a live situation? Does it react more quickly to MIDI messages than turning the knob to change presets? Is there anything one can do to lower the latency? This is probably the biggest potential dealbreaker for me. I may take my GT100 back to the store tomorrow to try out some MIDI switching and see if I can live with it.
> 
> The most annoying thing about this is that this one has the expanded amps and effects, and the firmware updates all state that you lose those if you update the firmware. So even if there is a fix for this issue, I'd have to decide whether or not it would be worth updating at the cost of the extra features.



I've only used mine for recording purposes to date, but I hear that with a midi controller the patch switching is almost instant, Might want to test that out just to be sure though. And as far as updates are concerned, there are only 2 big patches that I am aware of. The first is the expansion pack, the second is a patch on top of that that fixes a timing issue with one of the vibrato effects. I never use vibrato so I didn't bother downloading the newest patch. 

I'd say it's definitely worth buying a new version and dishing out a few hundred extra. I bought one of the first models and paid extra for the expansion pack, and I don't regret paying more at the time at all, these things sound great. However, the new models come with a full version of pro tools 11, no more LE, which is huge. Also for those who didn't know they have a standalone editor now, pro tools isn't required.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 26, 2014)

I answered my own question today. The switching isn't instant, but it's within tolerances. I remember the Pod HD having more lag, which is one of the reasons I didn't buy one. 


IVIaverick52 said:


> I'd say it's definitely worth buying a new version and dishing out a few hundred extra. I bought one of the first models and paid extra for the expansion pack, and I don't regret paying more at the time at all, these things sound great. However, the new models come with a full version of pro tools 11, no more LE, which is huge. Also for those who didn't know they have a standalone editor now, pro tools isn't required.



I don't want to use Pro Tools, so I'm not worried about whether or not it comes with the software. Mine is Avid branded, so it's at least somewhat recent.


----------



## Clinic (Dec 9, 2014)

Has anyone done a comparison of the Laney IRT Studio vs the 11r? Obviously, the IRT doesnt do effects but I was hoping to hear about how the basic clean/dirty sound compares, especially as both units have a similar intended audience in the live + direct recording that they market to.

EDIT: based on YouTube the laney kills it, but still interested in rebuttals!


----------



## pitbulltodd (Dec 19, 2014)

my usb port got fried during a storm. can i hook the 11 rack direct to an audio interface without needing to use the usb port. maybe use the line out of the 11 rack to line in of the interface, something like that.


----------



## punisher911 (Dec 20, 2014)

Pretty sure you can, but you'll not have the ProTools "embed" function and no computer sound editing. You'll hsbe to do all your tweaking on the unit itself. Which isn't bad, but the computer GUI is much easier.


----------



## yingmin (Dec 20, 2014)

Took mine home last night, but didn't have any time to play around with it. I'll do some recordings and a proper NGD thread in a day or two.


----------



## punisher911 (Dec 20, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Took mine home last night, but didn't have any time to play around with it. I'll do some recordings and a proper NGD thread in a day or two.



Ima fan of them. I run mine right I to my home PA system with 2 powered 15s. No problem with sound. 
I have been using the Sweetwater presets. Haven't tweaked my own yet. 
I used to live in Lakewood... There's another member on here who is in the band Dirge Era who lives in the area as well...


----------



## yingmin (Dec 31, 2014)

Tested the 11R against my current rig (Soldano preamp in the loop of a Boss GT100, into a Marshall tube power amp, into a pair of Mesa 2x12s) for the first time today, and I came to what might be the most unsatisfying conclusion possible: I couldn't get the 11R to sound as good running direct as my GT100/Soldano combination sounded running through the amp, I started experimenting with all the variables. Neither the GT100 modeled tones nor the 11R sounded good enough running direct, but the 11R sounded slightly better than the GT100. Then I tried the 11R and GT100 modeled tones into the power amp and guitar cabs; the 11R sounded better than the GT100's modeled tones, and it even sounded comparable to if not better than the GT100 with the Soldano. 

The desired outcome was either that the 11R was at least nearly as good as my previous rig, so that I could sell that whole setup for hopefully around $2500 and have much less stuff to carry around, or to confirm that my current setup is great as it is and nothing needs to change and I could just sell the 11R. What I got instead was finding that CERTAIN Parts of my current rig can go, but not the heaviest, bulkiest or most valuable parts of it. So now, if I want to run the 11R into my power amp, I need to buy a MIDI controller and probably a bigger rack case, but I can still sell the GT100 and Soldano, and come out slightly ahead financially vs. just keeping the current setup as is. If I want to offload the power amp and and cabs, I'd have to invest in some kind of better speaker emulator.


----------



## robski92 (Jul 20, 2016)

Just traded my Pod HD Bean in for an 11R last night, and just from messing around with the presets I like it a lot more already! I made a super basic rhythm tone with the Mesa Rec Red model as well and it sounds awesome. I think I was able to get a decent sound out of this faster than I did with my Pod. Anyone have any patch recommendations or is there an amp model you guys tend to drift towards?


----------



## jc986 (Jul 20, 2016)

robski92 said:


> Just traded my Pod HD Bean in for an 11R last night, and just from messing around with the presets I like it a lot more already! I made a super basic rhythm tone with the Mesa Rec Red model as well and it sounds awesome. I think I was able to get a decent sound out of this faster than I did with my Pod. Anyone have any patch recommendations or is there an amp model you guys tend to drift towards?



My three favorite amp models for heavy high gain stuff are the DC Modern SOD (sounds similar to a 5150), the Mesa Red, and the Bogner Ecstasy Red. To tighten things up put the green screamer in front of the amp model, and for tone shaping the parametric and graphic EQ's typically are both on in most of my patches I've created. I use the parametric to dial out the fizziness that is inherent in a lot of modelers and then use the graphic to shape the midrange.


----------



## robski92 (Jul 21, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## craigny (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey all....well im thinking of possibly getting on of these I have to buy used so no pro tools and most likely no expansion pack...so I have a few questions and I just want to make sure....

1. If I buy a used rack with no software, registration papers or whatever, can I still use it with something like reaper and plug into the DAW via USB and have it work as an interface? I do not have pro tools, and I don't plan on getting it anytime soon. I only do demoing at home so reaper works fine for me.

2. if I do buy a used stand alone rack, can I update drivers and eventually install the expansion pack on my own if I have no original paperwork or registration info?

3. If I do eventually upgrade my DAW to pro tools, can I still utilize this unit as an interface?

I'm looking to use this mostly at home for practice but also potentially live, so im leaning towards this with a power amp and my 2x12 or a couple of the AMT 2 series pre amp pedals with the same power amp/cab setup...I do like the convenience of the all in one rack, but I don't use a ton of effects and if there are too many hassles with a used unit id pass......any info on these issues would be great


----------



## Pablo255 (Nov 8, 2016)

*craigny*, the software license for pro tools will probably work as with any other software, so you may have to buy a new one or download a cracked version.

I'm thinking about buying one of these as well, it sounds really good and it's a good alternative to other effects processors. I have a few questions:

1. Does it work fine with basses?

2. Can I combine my amp head with it? Is it worthy? I have a Marshall JCM800 and a 2x12" Marshall cab. Should I keep them all?

3. Can I combine this rack with Bias FX and Logic Pro X?


----------

